# Medidor esr analogo sencillo



## fredd2 (May 15, 2010)

Hola, estoy armando un medidor de esr y me encontre que en el plano tiene 2 capacitores electroliticos que no dicen el voltaje, si lo saben, y si no es mucha molestia cual seria la formula (si la hay) para saberlo.
*C1,C2=1 microF electrolytic*

el plano esta en esta pagina Esr tester for capacitor

Saludos y gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 15, 2010)

Hola fredd2
Si analizas el circuito que viene en el enlace que adjuntaste verás que se alimenta con 9V.
Así que los capacitores electrolíticos que se ven en el diagrama: C1 y C2 pueden ser @ 16V. ó a 6V pues la fuente de alimentación la dividen y quedarían 4.5V para cada polaridad.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fredd2 (May 15, 2010)

Muchísimas gracias @MrCarlos , pensé que había  que hacer una fórmula o algo jajaja, lo que es tocar de oido, un abrazo.


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2010)

En realidad ninguna formula funcionaría, ya que con esos datos que dices no se puede calcular (depende de como se fabrique).


----------



## cmontoya (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola 

Y este medidor no utiliza el TL084???


----------



## walter leonardo (Nov 12, 2012)

Puedo reemplazar el integrado TL084 por LM324N en este tipo de circuito para medir ESR?

Circuito: http://www.qsl.net/iz7ath/web/02_brew/15_lab/06_esr/index.htm


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 12, 2012)

Parece que si es posible, ambos CI son compatibles en sus pines


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 13, 2012)

Si bien el conexionado es igual, no lo es su comportamiento. Son muy distintos operacionales. En uno la entrada es BJT (LM324) y en el otro es JFET (TL082), las impedancias son totalmente distintas.
Mirá el diagrama interno simplificado de ambos en las hojas de datos y vas a ver la diferencia.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola.

Úsalo si no consigues el LM324. También puedes usar el LM348.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## luki (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola Gente, Les quiero comentar que estaba tratando de armar un ESR-Meter que encontre en una pagina y me parecio mas razonable de hacer, pero surgio un problema, necesito un vumetro viejo o microamperimetro, ambos de aguja y aqui en mi ciudad no encontre.

Les dejo los circuitos abajo para que los analicen si pueden.

Lo que pretendo es reemplazar el instrumento de medición de aguja por mi multimetro digital (Autorango) y necesitaría que me digan como debo proceder. en un o de los circuitos usan un microamperimetro segun el dibujo y en el otro un vumetro.

Muchas Gracias por cualquier ayuda!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

Comprate uno de éstos y aprovechás todo , gabinete , portapilas , llave selectora 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-444295305-tester-multimetro-analogico-el-mejor-precio-oferta-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-444028430-multi-tester-analogo-chico-_JM_


----------



## Marce (Dic 28, 2012)

Buenas, mira, yo hice exactamente el mismo y me funciona de maravillas, use un amperimetro de un cargador de baterias,  aca te dejo mi post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/diferencia-entre-vumeter-analogo-amperimetro-88771/


----------



## luki (Ene 4, 2013)

DOSMETROS: Gracias por tu respuesta, gracias de nuevo por ponerte a buscar una solucion en mercadolibre en lugar de solo decir " googlealo" jaja, pero vivo en Tucuman, y no hay chance de que me hagan un envio por un tester de $26.
Lo que consegui es este Voltimetro, habra alguna forma de adaptarlo para convertirlo en Amperimetro? Estoy haciendo lo mismo que MarceGuzz
http://www.neoteo.com/medidor-de-esr-esr-meter
Te dejo las fotos

Marceguzz: me alegro de que te funcione (envidia jaja) pero aqui en tucuman no encuentro amperimetro a menos de $150 y multimetro analogico directamente no existen, busque en las casas mas grandes y nada, lo unico que encontre fue este voltimetro que lpongo en fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2013)

Eliminá-puenteá esa resistencia que tiene en serie y Voilá un miliamperímetro


----------



## Homer96 (Mar 20, 2013)

Me gustaria saber si seria posible hacer que la señal que envio al miliamperimetro la puedo pasar a un PIC de entrada analogica para hacerme una barra en un LCD.

El problema que me surge es con las GND, es decir tengo preparado el ESR con un alimentador de 12V y funciona ok, pero al intentar pasar la salida del ESR a la entrada del PIC tengo la duda de si hay que interconectar las GND del ESR (0V Virtuales ya que reales son 6 en mi caso) con la GND del PIC que estoy alimentando con otro alimetador a 5V !!!!

Si interconecto las GND no pasara algo raro GND_ESR=6V  GND_PIC=0 !!! en teoria tendria que haber un corto no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2013)

¿ De donde sacaste que el GND del alimentador del ESR son 6 Vdc ?

GND es GND y se conecta con la otra GND , lo único que tendrias que tener cuidado es no sobrepasar la entrada analógica del PIC y hacer una constante de tiempo para rectificar esos pulsos (ahora los integra la mecánica del miliamperímetro) y convertirlos en DC

Saludos !


----------



## Homer96 (Mar 20, 2013)

Gracias por contestar DOSMETROS.

La verdad es que si cogemos un voltimetro y medimos la entrada que ofrecemos al TL084, podemos ver como en el PIN 4 damos los 12Vdc y en el pin 11 damos el GND o sea 0.

Una vez dotamos el primer AmpOP (OP1) con sus pins 2,3 y 1, obtenemos lo que se denomina una tierra virtual, que es exactamente la mitad del voltaje nominal (o sea 12Vdc/2 = 6Vdc) asi si miramos con un voltimetro la diferencia de potencial entre el pin 1 que es el GND Virtual (6Vdc) que se dara al resto del montaje como GND, y el GND Real ofrecido en el pin 11, podemos ver que el resultado mostrado en el voltimetro es de 6Vdc.

Por ello mi duda era, sabiendo que el pin 1 ofrece 6Vdc como GND al unir esta con un GND de otro alimentador de 0Vdc si esto podria ocasionar algun problema....

A mi entender los GNDs de ambos alimentadores serian los que deverian unirse pero en este proyecto esta claramente aislada la GND del alimentador (Pin 11 del TL084) de la GND Virtual (Ofrecida por el pin 1 del TL084) ...

Por cierto el proyecto en el que me baso es:
http://www.neoteo.com/medidor-de-esr-esr-meter


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2013)

Esperate , el primer circuito tiene una fuente y una tierra virtual , y entonces podés unir esa tierra virtual con la tierra de* otra fuente* sin problemas

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 20, 2013)

Lo "raro" de esos circuitos es que  usan el OA para crear una fuente doble de +-  1/2 VCC, pero solo usan la fuente positiva, al final es como un regulador de 1/2VCC, pero imagino sera para usar el 1/4 de operacional sobrante y no un regulador, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Homer96 (Abr 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS ... continuo con la duda de lo de la tierra virtual, aun no lo he probado y es que estoy casi seguro que no me va a funcionar.

Entiendo que no hay problema en unir la tierra virtual con la tierra de OTRA fuente, pero, ¿que pasa (y es mi caso) si la fuente de 12V es la fuente de que genera la tierra virtual y asu vez la fuente de 12V me genera la tierra real para un 7805 que alimenta a un PIC?...

Pues entiendo que si el voltaje maximo que entrega la salida del ESR (1.85V en mi caso) lo paso al PIC (el pic tiene una tierra real de 0 esto es 6 Voltios mas que la virtual del ESR) este voltaje para el pic sera de 1,85V + 6V = 7,85V lo cual frie el input analogico seguro ....

Es asi o estoy equivocado ?

Estoy intentando reducir el voltaje del ESR a por ejemplo -1V lo cual con tierra real sera 5V... Pero al tener que hacerlo con divisores o referencias a 0 pueden reducir la resolucion del resultado ...



Mirad el esquema... tened en cuenta que la salida del ESR son 1,85V maximos con referencia a -6 ... (7,85V) !!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2013)

Hacé una cosa , reemplazá la tierra virtual generada por U1A (1/4 del TL084) por el 7805 y alimentá también en esa tierra al PIC.

Aunque pensándolo mejor me gustaría más un 7905 desde el -B


----------



## Homer96 (Abr 16, 2013)

No lo veo factible ya que si se pone un 7805 en el V+ y otro en el GND virtual, por lo tanto iria de +6V a 0V con lo que el 7805 no podria entregar los 5V que necesito para el PIC (el 7805 necesita unos 2-3V como minimo de mas en la entrada que en salida (Dropout))...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2013)

Te sugerí solo un 7905 desde el negativo para generar la tierra virtual y como va a bajar de 12V a 5V ahí tenés de sobra


----------



## Homer96 (Abr 17, 2013)

No acabo de entender como dices para que coloque el 7905 de todas formas el input nominal en V para este regulador es de -7V y en este caso tan solo tenemos -6V ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Te dejo un dibujo con unos cambios a ver si es mas claro , los díodos serían para bajar de + 6 Vdc a + 5 Vdc para el pic , incluso yo pondría una resistencia de 470 y un led para cargar los díodos del + 5 Vdc


Ver el archivo adjunto 90838


Saludos !


----------



## Homer96 (Abr 17, 2013)

Gracias por la rapida respuesta...

La verdad es que no he trabajado mucho con la familia de reguladores negativos 79xx, pero hasta donde tengo entendido necesitan un voltaje negativo en la entrada superior en 2V a la salida por lo tanto para el 7906 deberia ser (In=-8V, Out=-6V, GND=0) asi que no veo del todo claro el esquema que propones ya que en el parece que el Input=+12V????

Confirmame que lo he entendido bien...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

Simulalo o armalo y medilo

Chau !


----------



## vistroni (Feb 8, 2014)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Úsalo si no consigues el LM324. También puedes usar el LM348.
> 
> ...



yo sustituí el lm324 por tl084 y en la salida me da los 5 V de Vcc y no lo puedo bajar. 
Compré 3 tl084 y en todos pasa lo mismo. 
Luego regreso el lm324 y me funciona bien el ampli, pero no con el tl084.
Alguna sugerencia por favor?
Saludos.


----------



## walter leonardo (Feb 8, 2014)

vistroni dijo:
			
		

> yo sustituí el lm324 por tl084 y en la salida me da los 5 V de Vcc y no lo puedo bajar.
> Compré 3 tl084 y en todos pasa lo mismo.
> Luego regreso el lm324 y me funciona bien el ampli, pero no con el tl084.
> Alguna sugerencia por favor?
> Saludos.



Seguir usando el LM324. Asi me funciona bien.


----------



## electronicajuli (May 6, 2016)

buenos días compañeros foristas hoy les quiero presentar un proyecto...
el proyecto es un medidor ESR ( resistencia serie equivalente), pero como a diferencia de muchos este es muy bueno y dentro de parámetros razonables fácil de hacer, bueno empecemos pero antes...las medidas de seguridad.

PRECAUCION:EN ESTE PROYECTO NO SE TRABAJARA CON VOLTAJE DE RED PERO POR SEGURIDAD MANTENGA TODO EN ORDEN, SI ERES MENOR DE EDAD SIEMPRE PIDE AYUDA A UN ADULTO RESPONSABLE, YA QUE ESTAREMOS UTILIZANDO EL SOLDADOR Y OTROS ELEMENTOS PELIGROSOS.

lista de materiales:

R1=1K5
R2,R3,R4,R5=10K
R6=68K
R7=4K7
R8=12K
R9,R11=1K-1%
R10,R12=22-1%
R13,R14=1K
R15,R16,R17=47K
R18=15K
R19=680
R20=2K2
R21=20K TRIMMER

C1,C2=1 microF electrolytic
C3=1NF POLY
C4=100NF POLY
C5,C6=1microF POLY
DS1,DS2=1N4007
DS3=1N4148
DL1=LED
TR1,TR3=BC547
TR2=BC557
IC1=TL084
S1=SWITCH

abajo les dejo todas las fotos para que al armarlo no se compliquen la vida y también les voy a dejar una tabla con todos los valores que al medir los condensadores si están en buen estado devén dar.
una cosa mas si quieren cambiarle la sensibilidad del medidor tienen que hacer lo siguiente (la foto esta abajo):

Para esto es necesario disminuir la impedancia de salida de las puntas de prueba.una forma de hacer esto es disminuir el valor de R10 y R11 y luego incrementar la ganancia del comparador-amplificador que sigue.  Esto se puede hacer hasta cierto punto pero tiene un límite ya que demasiada amplificación llevaría a amplificar ruido captado por las puntas de prueba.  Una forma de solventar este problema sería disminuir el valor de R10 y R11 pero incrementar proporcionalmente el voltaje de la señal aplicada al puente de forma que el voltaje en las puntas de prueba permanezca igual.  El resto del circuito permanece igual y alimentado a 4.5 voltios pero el puente se alimentaría a un voltaje más alto, como, digamos, 20V. Es necesario añadir un transistor adicional para manejar el desnivel introducido entre la salida del oscilador y el nuevo voltaje.  He elegido 5 Ohm y 20V como ejemplo pero se podría aumentar la sensibilidad todavía más usando resistencias de 1 Ohm y subiendo el voltaje a 100 V.  Siempre hay que asegurarse de que todos los componentes esté correctamente elegidos y dimensionados: los transistores deben soportar el nuevo voltaje y las resistencias de 1K deben poder disipar más calor.
otra forma de disminuir la impedancia en las puntas de prueba es usar un transformador adaptador de impedancias y ésto es lo que hacen la mayoría de los circuitos.  Mucha gente tiene problemas para fabricar transformadores y prefiere limitarse a circuitos que no requieran transformadores ni bobinas.  Otro inconveniente de usar un transformador es que se bloquea la componente de CC que permite detectar condensadores en corto.  La mayoría de los medidores no disponen de esta función pero a mi me parece útil y me gustaría conservarla.  De mi cajón de componentes para reciclar ya tengo seleccionado un transformador adecuado para usar en un medidor de ESR y algún día espero diseñar y construir un medidor que use este transformador.  

espero que esto les allá servido ya que me costo mucho hacerlo y reunir la información...

UN SALUDO ELECTRONICAJULI


----------



## cmontoya (May 6, 2016)

Yo en mi experiencia trate de hacer uno de estos pero siempre me bloquiaba por el galvanómetro termine haciendo uno con pic y lcd
Saludos


----------



## printido (May 7, 2016)

El proyecto original es de:

http://kakopa.com/ESR_meter/index-es.html


----------



## aure (Ago 15, 2016)

Hola Amigos.

Yo he fabricado este tambien del link anterior (kakopa) , y va muy bien, ya he solucionado varias averías con él, es rapidísimo ver los condensadores que están mal.
Lo he alimentado a 12 Volts y le he puenteado un diodo de salida y he visto con este cuadro móvil de tester chino barato, que el valor de su escala de Ohms multiplicado por dos es bastante proximo a la realidad de resistencia del condensador.
El TL084 no lo veis pues está por el otro lado de la placa, me equivoqué con las caras del CI impreso.
También le he puesto un led de alto brillo blanco para ver bien cuando un condensador está en corto, es estupendo.

Saludos
Aure


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2018)

Dos medidores de ESR mas gentileza de *@Mcrven*


----------



## Chaparral (Ago 3, 2021)

Buen día estimados. 
En imagen adjunta podrán ver un sencillo medidor de ESR (Resistencia equivalente en serie) para capacitores. 
Este a su salida lleva un VU meter análogo de *200 microamper* para visualizar las medidas.
El tema es que no tengo un medidor de microamper análogo  (de agujita), solo dispongo de un VU meter análogo para medir voltaje con escala de *0 a 3 Volt*.

Quisiera saber si Uds podrían proponerme un circuito con un operacional, o transistorizado para poder usarlo con el VU meter que tengo disponible.

La salida en el circuito  marca 2.4 Volt máximo cuando el condensador en prueba está óptimo, con mínima resistencia a los 140Hz que emite el 555. 
Cuando marca alta resistencia, o infinita  la salida marca 1.4 Volt. 


Desde ya muchas gracias. 

Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2021)

Cualquier vúmetro analógico es un microamperímetro. Que la escala esté marcada en Volts no significa nada, excepto que tal vez tenga una resistencia en serie.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 3, 2021)

O colocas cualquier tester/multímetro digital económico en la escala de 200uA y tienes la cuestión resuelta. 

Es mas lo puedes usar como accesorio de tu multímetro de uso general.


----------



## Chaparral (Ago 3, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cualquier vúmetro analógico es un microamperímetro. Que la escala esté marcada en Volts no significa nada, excepto que tal vez tenga una resistencia en serie.


Muchas gracias por tu aporte.


ricbevi dijo:


> O colocas cualquier tester/multímetro digital económico en la escala de 200uA y tienes la cuestión resuelta.
> 
> Es mas lo puedes usar como accesorio de tu multímetro de uso general.


Muchas gracias por tu aporte! Saludos!


----------



## paliz (Ago 3, 2021)

Chaparral dijo:


> Buen día estimados.
> En imagen adjunta podrán ver un sencillo medidor de ESR (Resistencia equivalente en serie) para capacitores.
> Este a su salida lleva un VU meter análogo de *200 microamper* para visualizar las medidas.
> El tema es que no tengo un medidor de microamper análogo  (de agujita), solo dispongo de un VU meter análogo para medir voltaje con escala de *0 a 3 Volt*.
> ...


Con ese circuito ¿se puede realizar mediciones en placa sin polarizar semiconductores?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 4, 2021)

paliz dijo:


> Con ese circuito ¿se puede realizar mediciones en placa sin polarizar semiconductores?


con ese no y dudo que exista.


----------



## paliz (Ago 4, 2021)

papirrin dijo:


> con ese no y dudo que exista.


Yo he visto circuitos que dicen operan con voltajes muy bajos, (<300mV)


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 14, 2022)

Hay gente que dice que esos circuitos lo que miden es la Z del capacitor en AC y no la ESR. 
¿Es así o estoy equivocado?


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 14, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Hay gente que dice que esos circuitos lo que miden es la Z del capacitor en AC y no la ESR.
> ¿Es así o estoy equivocado?



Lo que hacen esos medidores es usar el capacitor como divisor "resistivo". Si al capacitor se lo hace trabajar a una frecuencia "elevada" (100Khz normalmente) la reactancia que presenta se puede despreciar quedando solo la ESR que afectará al divisor resistivo generando una tensión que es proporcional al valor de la ESR. La ESR, como su nombre lo indica, es la resistencia equivalente en serie que aparece con la reactancia capacitiva.

Por ejemplo, un capacitor de 1uF tiene una reactancia a 100Khz de 1.6 Ohms, la uno de 10uF es de 160 mili Ohms,, la de uno de 100uF sería de 16 miliohms, etc.

Como se ve, a capacidades mas grandes casi que se puede despreciar la reactancia quedando solo la ESR.

Normalmente la ESR (hablando de capacitores nuevos, en perfecto estado) es mas grade a capacidades mas chicas.


----------



## Maickol Avila (Mar 31, 2022)

Hola*. ¿T*endrán un plano ESR pero con transistores*? L*os CI no aparecen*.*


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 31, 2022)

Sé que estás en Cuba. Es un solo CI y es bastante "común", el TL084 contiene cuatro operacionales internamente.

Podrías probar con un LM324 o similar que cualquiera de los dos se encuentra en infinidad de dispositivos, desde protectores de heladeras, reproductores de audio, etc.

Con transistores solamente se va a complicar más el circuito, indefectiblemente.

Saludos.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 31, 2022)

Acá hay uno con transistores que algún día espero construir. En funcionamiento parece extremadamente igual al publicado en el primer post con la diferencia -ademas de que es a transistores- de que le falta la parte que detecta cuando están en corto pero no debería ser difícil de agregar.

Aclaro:  

- No se si anda, pero supongo que si.
- Si hay alguna duda sobre el mismo, en ese foro hay 15 paginas para leer detenidamente por lo que probablemente la mayoría de las dudas se puedan despejar ahí mismo.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 31, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Acá hay uno con transistores que algún día espero construir. En funcionamiento parece extremadamente igual al publicado en el primer post con la diferencia -ademas de que es a transistores- de que le falta la parte que detecta cuando están en corto pero no debería ser difícil de agregar.
> 
> Aclaro:
> 
> ...


Alguien que conozco lo construyo y si funciona, pero no tiene el detector de cortocircuito. Seria genial que se pudiera agregar.


----------



## Maickol Avila (Mar 31, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Se que estas en Cuba. Es un solo IC y es bastante "común" el TL084, contiene cuatro operacionales internamente.
> 
> Podrías probar con un LM324 o similar que cualquiera de los dos se encuentra en infinidad de dispositivos desde protectores de heladeras, reproductores de audio, etc.
> 
> ...


Una pregunta*. ¿C*on la AZ324P se podrá hacer*?*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 31, 2022)

Buenas, sí, el AZ324 es igual que el LM324.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, sí, el AZ324 es igual que el LM324.


!Es lo mismo en "carne y hueso" , dijo en "plastico y silicio" , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## mcrven (Mar 31, 2022)

luki dijo:


> Hola Gente, Les quiero comentar que estaba tratando de armar un ESR-Meter que encontre en una pagina y* me parecio mas razonable de hacer*, pero surgio un problema, necesito un vumetro viejo o microamperimetro, ambos de aguja y aqui en mi ciudad no encontre.



¿A qué te refieres con esto? Los tres diagramas publicados son exactamente iguales...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 6, 2022)

Saludos para todos…

Estoy queriendo hacerme una herramienta de estas y buscando en la red encontré este con un 555. Tengo un CI de estos en mis componentes reciclados y creo que es más fácil de montar pero no sé si en verdad es bueno, me pueden comentar al respecto?






						Medidor ESR sencillo con 555 - www.pesadillo.com
					

SR es equivalente a la resistencia en serie de condensadores. Se puede imaginar como una resistencia conectada en serie con un condensador ideal. El valor de esta resistencia es el valor ESR. Uno de los defectos más comunes en la electrónica de consumo son los condensadores electrolíticos...



					www.pesadillo.com


----------



## mcrven (Abr 6, 2022)

Verás, El Comy...
Ese circuito se ve bien. No lo he montado ya que usé el circuito promovido en la primera parte del hilo, pero este se ve bien.
Ya que tienes componentes, montalo y nos cuentas. Para el instrumento puedes usar un indicador de sintonía o VU-Metro, sacado de alguna radio o grabadora de cassette en desuso. Los mejores son los de los multimetros analógicos, de esos que tienen la parte de selectores y divisores achicharrados y les ha quedado el instrumento bueno.

No puedo mostrar el mío, pues resulta que me lo han robado. Estaba hecho dentro de un viejo multímetro, como he mencionado.

Suerte con tu desarrollo y... esperamos que nos cuentes...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 6, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Verás, El Comy...
> Ese circuito se ve bien. No lo he montado ya que usé el circuito promovido en la primera parte del hilo, pero este se ve bien.
> Ya que tienes componentes, montalo y nos cuentas. Para el instrumento puedes usar un indicador de sintonía o VU-Metro, sacado de alguna radio o grabadora de cassette en desuso. Los mejores son los de los multimetros analógicos, de esos que tienen la parte de selectores y divisores achicharrados y les ha quedado el instrumento bueno.
> 
> ...


Yo quería montar este también pero por más que busco en mis desguaces no encuentro ningún TL084.
veré si puedo armar este, jajajaaa


----------



## analogico (Abr 6, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Estoy queriendo hacerme una herramienta de estas y buscando en la red encontré este con un 555. Tengo un CI de estos en mis componentes reciclados y creo que es más fácil de montar pero no sé si en verdad es bueno, me pueden comentar al respecto?
> 
> ...


ese no, pero arme uno que se llama ESR RAPTOR
en youtube hay mas informacion


----------



## El Comy (Abr 6, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> ese no, pero arme uno que se llama ESR RAPTOR


Gracias hermano, ya lo había visto y estoy imprimiendo el PCB para ver si lo monto hoy.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 8, 2022)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que monté este ESR (ESR RAPTOR) pero no estoy seguro de que esté trabajando bien, al cortocircuitar las puntas el multímetro me marca 0.00 y al soltarlas -0.05. He medido unos cuantos filtros de 1000 a 35 volts y me marca 0.00 en todos incluso en dos que quité de una placa por estar inflados. ¿Existe alguna otra manera de evaluar el trabajo del circuito?
Buscando en internet encontré uno que el profe Omar Cuellar Barrero explica, este es a transistores, algo más complicado de hacer pero al parecer factible, éste sería mejor o es la misma cosa?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2022)

Primero indica en qué escala pusiste el voltímetro. Debería estar en 10VDC. Luego debes ajustar el potenciómetro, sin contacto las puntas de prueba y llevarlo a cero. Para probar la lectura se hace con resistencias conocidas, de bajo valor (10 ohm, 5 ohm, 2 ohm, 1 ohm y fracciones) conectadas a las puntas de prueba con caimanes.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 8, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Primero indica en qué escala pusiste el voltímetro. Debería estar en 10VDC. Luego debes ajustar el potenciómetro, sin contacto las puntas de prueba y llevarlo a cero. Para probar la lectura se hace con resistencias conocidas, de bajo valor (10 ohm, 5 ohm, 2 ohm, 1 ohm y fracciones) conectadas a las puntas de prueba con caimanes.


Gracias por responder, el multímetro lo puse en la escala de 20 volts. ¿Debo calibrarlo a 0.00 sin unir las puntas de prueba?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2022)

Escuchame bien, amigo... si no eres capaz de hacer funcionar ese dispositivo, que solo tiene unas 10 piezas...

¿Te vas a poner a montar uno que comprende más de 50 piezas? Vamos hombre, que ese cacharro debe funcionar sí o sí.


El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por responder, el multímetro lo puse en la escala de 20 volts. ¿Debo calibrarlo a 0.00 sin unir las puntas de prueba?



Así es... sin unir las puntas de prueba del ESR RAPTOR.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 8, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Así es... sin unir las puntas de prueba del ESR RAPTOR.


Ok, entendido y muchas gracias un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba...


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2022)

Tu multímetro ¿Es digital o analógico?

Tomale una foto...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 8, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Tu multímetro ¿Es digital o analógico?


Es digital...


mcrven dijo:


> Tomale una foto...


Ahora estoy en el trabajo, pero es este:

¿Es un buen multímetro?


----------



## analogico (Abr 8, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les cuento que monté este ESR (ESR RAPTOR) pero no estoy seguro de que esté trabajando bien, al cortocircuitar las puntas el multímetro me marca 0.00 y al soltarlas -0.05. He medido unos cuantos filtros de 1000 a 35 volts y me marca 0.00 en todos incluso en dos que quité de una placa por estar inflados.



Algo quedó mal




El Comy dijo:


> ¿Existe alguna otra manera de evaluar el trabajo del circuito?




Midiendo resistencias de bajo valor, de 1 a 10 Ohms


----------



## El Comy (Abr 8, 2022)

La fuente que estoy usando es un cargador de celular que hace un tiempo atrás con la ayuda de los foristas lo modificamos para tener 12 volts en la salida, ¿esto podría provocar algún error?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 8, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les cuento que monté este ESR (ESR RAPTOR) pero no estoy seguro de que esté trabajando bien, al cortocircuitar las puntas el multímetro me marca 0.00 y al soltarlas -0.05.



Esa lectura es normal para los multímetros digitales. No es voltaje ni Resistencia, ni nada. Es un error del convertidor A/D.

Prueba también en una escala menor que 20V.


El Comy dijo:


> La fuente que estoy usando es un cargador de celular que hace un tiempo atrás con la ayuda de los foristas lo modificamos para tener 12 volts en la salida, ¿esto podría provocar algún error?


Error, como tal, por eso, definitivamente NO.

Pero fíjate: el regulador propuesto es de 5V. Así que, toma un cargador de celular sin modificar y le conectas el RAPTOR sin el regulador, ( pones un puente entre +C1 y +C2 mientras pruebas. Si resulta, quitas el regulador. ) Directo al switch y masa, donde señala la batería. CUIDADO CON LA POLARIDAD...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que creo no me trabaja bien el proyecto, no sé si es el 555 o algo más, les comento lo que me sucede:

Tengo alrededor de 16 filtros de 1000 uf a 35 vol, los mido ajustando el proyecto a 0.00 volts con las puntas de pruebas separadas y al medirlos me marca 0.03. Esta lectura también la tengo al unir las puntas, supongo sea la resistencia de ellas. Si regulo a 0.00 uniendo las puntas al separarlas me marca -0.03 y al medir los filtros 0.00, también medí dos filtros inflados del mismo valor y tengo la misma lectura. Hice una prueba con unas resistencia de 1, 1.5 y 2 ohm y la lectura en todas es 0.00 y en la escala de ohms miden bien.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 11, 2022)

Según lo que refieres pareciera que el oscilador (555) no está funcionando.
Para comprobarlo deberás contar con un osciloscopio o, en su defecto, un medidor de frecuencia; que son los instrumentos que pueden mostrarte la existencia de una oscilación.
Pide ayuda a algún colega cercano que disponga de alguno de esos instrumentos y pueda ayudarte con esa verificación.

Muestranos tu proyecto en fotos; parte componentes y parte de pistas. Tomalas bien iluminadas (No uses Flash) y lo más cercano posible para que no desenfoque.

Puedes que te hayas confundido con algo. Ese circuito es muy simple y, sí o sí va a funcionar.

No te desanimes...
Estuve revisando las características de tu multímetro, buscando si trae frecuencímetro; pero, lamentablemente, no trae y, aún si lo trajera, es muy posible que no pudiera alcanzar la frecuencia de esa oscilador ( f > 50 kHz ).


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Pide ayuda a algún colega cercano que disponga de alguno de esos instrumentos


No creo que alguien acá tenga osciloscopio pero veré si almeno medidor de frecuencia encuentro.


mcrven dijo:


> Muestranos tu proyecto en fotos; parte componentes y parte de pistas. Tomalas bien iluminadas (No uses Flash) y lo más cercano posible para que no desenfoque.


Ok, luego les comparto, ahora estoy en el trabajo y eso lo hago en casa...


mcrven dijo:


> Puedes que te hayas confundido con algo. Ese circuito es muy simple y, sí o sí va a funcionar.





mcrven dijo:


> Según lo que refieres pareciera que el oscilador (555) no está funcionando.


El que usé es reciclado, sacado de una placa defectuosa tal vez el problema de la placa haya sido él 555, jajajajajaaa.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 11, 2022)

Trata de hacerte de un 555, por si el que tienes está mal. No importa si nuevo o usado. Sería para descartar.
Si te es posible, montale un zócalo. Eso te permite cambiar el IC sin tener que soldar.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Si te es posible, montale un zócalo.


Lo tengo así, veré si encuentro otro aunque sea prestado para probar.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 11, 2022)

Ese integrado es muy robusto. En más de 50 años, jamás he cambiado uno.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 11, 2022)

Con esos valores el 555 debe oscilar en un par de Khz... Pon momentáneamente un parlante entre las puntas de prueba y verifica si se oye algún tono.

No es lo mas exacto pero sirve como prueba para ver si oscila sin tener osciloscopio.

También verifica si el punto medio del potenciómetro varia la tensión entre 0 y 5V.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

Disculpen, debí limpiar bien la placa antes de tomar la foto pero lo hice a la carrera en un momento que pude ir a la casa, jajajaja


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2022)

Buenas, el ajustable que está abajo a la derecha ¿qué es? Parece un condensador variable o una bobina.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, el ajustable que está abajo a la derecha ¿qué es? Parece un condensador variable o una bobina.


Es una resistencia variable de 10 k, la reciclé de una placa que me regalaron pero no sé a qué equipo pertenecía, jajajaaaaa


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 11, 2022)

Te falta algo fundamental que no esta en la pagina Web del que posteo el circuito.

El 555 necesita tener el pin Nº4 a la alimentación o estado alto para empezar a funcionar y tanto tu como en la pagina web, esta "al aire".

De esta forma


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, el ajustable que está abajo a la derecha ¿qué es? Parece un condensador variable o una bobina.


!Es un preset rerecliclado ( reciclado 2x) , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Te falta algo fundamental que no esta en la pagina Web del que posteo el circuito.


Entendido, voy a rectificarlo y luego comento…

Gracias


ricbevi dijo:


> De esta forma


Éste fue el que armé....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2022)

Dejo este enlace a Pdf de


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Es un preset rerecliclado ( reciclado 2x) , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


No recuerdo haberlos visto así, con ese formato los que he visto son condensadores o bobinas. Los buscaré por curiosidad.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 11, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Te falta algo fundamental que no esta en la pagina Web del que posteo el circuito.
> 
> El 555 necesita tener el pin Nº4 a la alimentación o estado alto para empezar a funcionar y tanto tu como en la pagina web, esta "al aire".
> 
> ...



Ese no es el esquema que él montó. Montó el ESR RAPTOR.

Yo lo monté en Proto-Board para probarlo. Parece que funcionó un rato y pude notar varias cosas:

Es muy dificultoso ajustar el cero (0) y, con ese pote que montó El Comy, debe ser mucho más dificultoso aún. Solo pude lograr un acercamiento a cero utilizando un multivuelta que tenía a la mano, pero es de 100K y las variaciones resultan ser muy grandes. Con alguna maña logré acercarlo a los 2 mV y fue cuando pude ver un desplazamiento que lo llevó a los -48 mV ( 0,048 V ). No sé si se puede asumir ese valor como la ESR del condensador que medí y hoy, lo dejé de lado para continuarlo más adelante.

Ya les comentaré en su oportunidad...


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> pin Nº4 a la alimentación


¿Ésta es la conexión de PIN- 4 y PIN-8 a DC?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 11, 2022)

Si, las disculpas del caso, lo confundí con el pin 5 que esta enfrente pensando que habías armado el esquema que en mensaje 52 te referiste y que falta dicho pin a +B.

Saludos


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 11, 2022)

Buenas tardes yo hice uno y funciona bien tambien yo soy de cuba


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> Buenas tardes yo hice uno y funciona bien tambien yo soy de cuba


Saludos coterráneo, el mío no quiere trabajar supongo sea el 555.


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 11, 2022)

lo estoy usando con un cargador de celular


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> lo estoy usando con un cargador de celular


Eso pretendo yo, soy de Moa Holguín y usted?


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 11, 2022)

yo soy de Holguin municipio holguin
yo soy de Holguin municipio holguin
yo soy de Holguin municipio holguin


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> yo soy de Holguin municipio holguin
> yo soy de Holguin municipio holguin
> yo soy de Holguin municipio holguin


Que bien yo de Moa....


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 11, 2022)

lo estoy usando para arreglar fuentes comutadas y tv


----------



## El Comy (Abr 11, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> lo estoy usando para arreglar fuentes comutadas y tv


Eso quiero yo pero no me quiere trabajar bien.


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 11, 2022)

ese debe de ser el 555 porque a mi me dio trabajo que funcionara porque eran reciclado de equipos viejos


----------



## analogico (Abr 11, 2022)

en youtube estaba el enlace a un archivo zip con todas las explicaciones y el diseño de la placa
el canal era repara tu mismo


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 11, 2022)

Yo bajé todo de ahi

ESR RAPTOR VIDEOS
Presentación del ESR RAPTOR






ESR Raptor, VIDEO 1 - DETALLE DE COMPONENTES





ESR Raptor, VIDEO 2 - MONTAJE DE COMPONENTES EN PLACA





ESR Raptor, VIDEO 3 - CABLEADO Y PUESTA EN MARCHA.






Proyecto ESR RAPTOR





VARIEDAD DE CONDENSADORES DE DIFERENTES VOLTAJES DIFERENTES TAMAÑOS
CURSO ELECTRONICA BASICA - VARIEDAD DE CONDENSADORES DE  DIFERENTES VOLTAJES DIFERENTES TAMAÑOS





						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music that you love, upload original content and share it all with friends, family and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				











						ESR Raptor, VIDEO 1 - DETALLE DE COMPONENTES
					

Un proyecto solidario de los youtubers Manolo Romero y Carlos  os presentamos un ESR de fácil construcción, muy pocos componentes y sencillo de realizar, pud...




					www.youtube.com
				









						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music that you love, upload original content and share it all with friends, family and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 11, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> los mido ajustando el proyecto a 0.00 volts con las puntas de pruebas separadas


El ajuste se debe hacer *con las puntas de prueba juntas *y luego mueves el preset hasta que marque 0.00 en el multimetro.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 11, 2022)

Dado la sencillez del circuito me puse a armarlo y creí entrar en el selecto club de los que no les funciona.

Gracias a los archivos que "linkeo" Cardonaverges, leyéndolos yo agrego estos asteriscos:

El circuito funciona bien.
*La escala que indican para medir -20V- es incorrecta, se debe usar la de 2V. *La máxima medición que se obtiene es de unos 260mV -en mi caso- por lo que no hay problemas en usarlo en esa escala. (Por las dudas, la primera vez que se ajuste hacerlo en la escala de 20V).
Yo use, para el potenciómetro de "cero" uno de 1K pero uno mas grande no viene del todo mal, hay que pensar que el multímetro apenas si toma corriente por la alta resistencia de entrada que posee. Eso si, siempre hablando de multímetros digitales, usando uno análogo la cosa cambia.
Con ese potenciómetro -de 1K, 1 vuelta- no tuve ningún problema en poner a cero el multímetro, incluso en la escala de 2V.
Leyendo los adjuntos dice que la medición, una vez puesto a cero el multímetro *con las puntas en corto*, es de 10mV por Ohm, osea que una resistencia de 1 Ohm representa una lectura de 10mV. Si por ejemplo el multímetro indica 120mV la medida en Ohms sera de 12.

Armado en el protoboard, y usando resistencias de 1 y 12 Ohms las lecturas son bastantes concisas.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 11, 2022)

fredd2 dijo:


> Hola, estoy armando un medidor de esr y me encontre que en el plano tiene 2 capacitores electroliticos que no dicen el voltaje, si lo saben, y si no es mucha molestia cual seria la formula (si la hay) para saberlo.
> *C1,C2=1 microF electrolytic*
> 
> el plano esta en esta pagina Esr tester for capacitor
> ...


Perdón que me ponga en culto y nada que ver con la electrónica: ¿el tester es "análogo" (igual, similar, parecido) a qué? ¿No será tester ANALOGICO?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 11, 2022)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Perdón que me ponga en culto y nada que ver con la electrónica: ¿el tester es "análogo" (igual, similar, parecido) a qué? ¿No será tester ANALOGICO?



Toda la razón, Edgardo. Ese tester ES ANALÓGICO pero, tal como lo hemos posteado "n" veces, se imponen los modimos y... se termina hablando sin saber de qué...

Ese instrumento será Analógico total cuando se le instale un lector ( multímetro o galvanómetro analógico ), o Análógico-Digital, si se le instala un lector Digital.



Cardonaverges dijo:


> lo estoy usando para arreglar fuentes comutadas y tv



Aquí otro modismo del amigo Cardona... ese instrumento NO ARREGLA NINGUNA COSA; solo sirve para "Medir" ( Así, entre comillas ) el valor de la Resistencia Equivalente en Serie, uno de los parámetros de los condensadores.

Son alrededor de media docena o más:

1.-  Capacidad en Faradios, multiplos y/o casi siempres Sub-Multiplos ( mF, µF, nF, pF ).
2.-  Tensión indicada y/o máxima de aislamiento ( V ). La indicada en la cápsula es la tensión máxima de trabajo. La tensión máxima de ruptura, está entre un +50% y +100% de la de trabajo. Según la calidad de los componentes de un fabricante específico.
3.-  E.S.R. ( Resistencia Equivalente en Serie ).
4.-  Velocidad de Carga.
5.-  Velocidad de Descarga.
6.-  Características del dieléctrico empleado (Indicado por el fabricante).
7.-  Estabilidad térmica.
8.-  Pueden haber un par más...

En tecnología se debe hablar utilizando Terminología, Nomenclatura y Definiciones bién ajustadas a su contexto, si no... terminaremos hablando de Peras y Olmos... y Hornos también... según algunos...


----------



## unmonje (Abr 11, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos coterráneo, el mío no quiere trabajar supongo sea el 555.


Disculpe que me meta en un detalle o 2, resulta que el CI555 no es exactamente igual que un CI7555
1- El transistor de descarga de la pata 7 en un 555 es un transistor bipolar, en un 7555 es MOS
2- En ambos casos, es un transistor que no supera los 500 mw , por ende, un capacitor de 1000 uf que intente ser descargado por ese transistor, en  pocos intentos, va a morir irreversiblemente.
3- El 1N4148 soporta solo 100 miliamperes si lo usa en su proyecto le aviso que también, se quema fácil.
¿ Como llego a saber esta pavada ? Pues porque hace muchos años, me cansé de destruir CI555 con un capacímetro. Después de romper 4  empecé a leer la letra chica de los datasheets.
La solución vino de la mano de hacer una fuente de *corriente constante* y ceder la *descarga* a otro *transistor externo* al 555 con disipador y asunto resuelto. No creo que en este caso sea la misma solución, pero está avisado.

El que a mi me funciono es algo como este  y
Chirrin Chirran  ​


----------



## El Comy (Abr 12, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> El que a mi me funciono es algo como este


Gracias por responder... 
¿No tendrá por casualidad el PCB de este proyecto?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 12, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Disculpe que me meta en un detalle o 2, resulta que el CI555 no es exactamente igual que un CI7555
> 1- El transistor de descarga de la pata 7 en un 555 es un transistor bipolar, en un 7555 es MOS
> 2- En ambos casos, es un transistor que no supera los 500 mw , por ende, un capacitor de 1000 uf que intente ser descargado por ese transistor, en  pocos intentos, va a morir irreversiblemente.
> 3- El 1N4148 soporta solo 100 miliamperes si lo usa en su proyecto le aviso que también, se quema fácil.
> ...



Tu aporte es muy válido y preciso. En el data sheet de T.I. indica que, el pin 7 (DISCH) del NE-555, drena 0,008 A cuando se alimenta con 5 VCC.  Eso resultan ser 0,04 W o, 40 mW. Mucho menos de 500 mW, sospechados por ti.

El dispositivi indicado en este diagrama fue propuesto tres veces en los primeros posts de este hilo. Este mismo fue el que monté para mi y para otro colega vecino, ambos funcionaron muy bien y a la primera (El mío se lo llevaron prestado unos amigos de lo ajeno y hasta el sol de hoy... no lo han devuelto.
La función que mas utilicé de él, fue la detección de 0 Ω que, BIEN AJUSTADA A CERO, sirve muy bien al propósito de seguir pistas de las PCB. Por la parte lectura de ESR resulta, mejor protegido contra cargas remanentes en los condensadores de gran capacidad, por su baja impedancia de entrada de tan solo 11 Ω.
Me faltó ampliar un poco el rango del instrumento para tener lectura en dos escalas: 2 Ω f.s. y 5 Ω f.s. y corregir la indicación del instrumento, con la finalidad de poder leer con precisión las resistencias de fracciones de ohm, cuya lectura se facilita enormemente cuando se hace con puente alimentado con alterna de varios kHz ( 100 kHz lo había ajustado ); pero esta es otra historia...

Estoy probando el RAPTOR y, posiblemente lo monte en definitivo, por lo sencillo que es y la medida de ESR no es algo taaannn crítico, después de todo.




El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por responder...
> ¿No tendrá por casualidad el PCB de este proyecto?



Si te sirve de consuelo... te comento que nunca hago PCBs para estas cosas. Las monto en Perf-Board... Por lo menos YO...


----------



## unmonje (Abr 12, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por responder...
> ¿No tendrá por casualidad el PCB de este proyecto?


Yo soy un salvaje  hice 2 o 3 impresos en mi vida con ácido, pero para taller siempre use proto boards de fibra genéricos y los cableo a mano. Siempre elijo el camino difícil ,( por eso unmonje) .    Que pena por usted.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 12, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿No tendrá por casualidad el PCB de este proyecto?


Este es practicamente el mismo, solo que funciona con 12v pero también con 9v y tiene el PCB.


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 12, 2022)

Buenas tardes aquí le dejo el link del que subieron la foto 





						Esr tester for capacitor
					

ESR tester for capacitor



					www.qsl.net


----------



## El Comy (Abr 12, 2022)

Saludos para todos, les comento que hice la prueba con un parlante en la salida al multímetro y sin unir las puntas de prueba tengo un sonido fino y bajito pero al unir las puntas de prueba el sonido desaparece. Esto es un comportamiento normal?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 12, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, les comento que hice la prueba con un parlante en la salida al multímetro y sin unir las puntas de prueba tengo un sonido fino y bajito pero al unir las puntas de prueba el sonido desaparece. Esto es un comportamiento normal?



Si conectaste el parlante al pin7, es normal que suceda eso ya que estás mandando la señal prácticamente a masa.

Conectalo en la salida - pin3 - con un electrolítico en serie de 22 µF.


Gerson strauss dijo:


> Este es practicamente el mismo, solo que funciona con 12v pero también con 9v y tiene el PCB.



ES EL MISMO CIRCUITO, Gerson... solo cambiaron la alimentación de 9V a 12V. El proyecto original fue pensado para usarse con Batería de 9V pero, no tiene sentido que sea portátil, por tanto, un poquito más de tensión no le viene mal. Más bien incrementa el comportamiento del oscildor y se puede alimentar el puente con algo más de tensión, el mío lo había normalizado a 1 V pep sobre el puente.

Ahora sí, el enlace al pdf de la placa no abre, por lo menos a mi.

Veamos si El Comy se atreve a hacer la PCB con la imagen que se ve en directo.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 12, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Conectalo en la salida - pin3 - con un electrolítico en serie de 22 µF.


Sería algo así?



mcrven dijo:


> Veamos si El Comy se atreve a hacer la PCB con la imagen que se ve en directo.


Ojalá tuviera la habilidad suficiente para diseñar un PCB para tantos componentes, jajjajaaaaa


----------



## mcrven (Abr 12, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Sería algo así?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280569
> 
> Ojalá tuviera la habilidad suficiente para diseñar un PCB para tantos componentes, jajjajaaaaa



Así mismo es.

Habilidad debes tener... pero si tú dudas de ello... malo, malo...


*¿Qué software usa para dibujar los diagramas?*


----------



## El Comy (Abr 12, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Qué software usa para dibujar los diagramas?


Proteus 8...


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 12, 2022)

Ahi esta el montage en la placa


----------



## El Comy (Abr 12, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> Ahi esta el montage en la placa


Muchas gracias hermano....


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 12, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, les comento que hice la prueba con un parlante en la salida al multímetro y sin unir las puntas de prueba tengo un sonido fino y bajito pero al unir las puntas de prueba el sonido desaparece. Esto es un comportamiento normal?



Esa prueba es solo para probar que el 555 este oscilando, si se oye es que anda.

Obviamente va a sonar muy bajo porque hay un diodo recortando la señal de salida a unos 600mV. La idea es que si se oye un sonido es que anda el 555 y hay que buscar por otro lado.


*Agrego:*

Subo el archivo que hizo Mario Sacco para el medidor de Kakopa, osea el mismo circuito que aparece en los primeros post y el que puso @Cardonaverges. Ademas de la pagina donde se ve terminado para guiarse con los componentes.
Tengo que buscar si aun conservo la foto del mio que había sacado para otro foro, ahora extinto, donde estaban las ubicaciones de los componentes.

El PDF esta a escala y en espejo para usar el método de la plancha.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 12, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, les comento que hice la prueba con un parlante en la salida al multímetro y sin unir las puntas de prueba tengo un sonido fino y bajito pero al unir las puntas de prueba el sonido desaparece. Esto es un comportamiento normal?


Aquí tiene la correcta puesta en marcha de su aparato. solo tiene que conseguir capacitores arruinados o resistencias de 1,2,5 y 10 Ohms  para calibrar y listo


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 13, 2022)

Buenos dias aqui le dejo otro modelo de 
medidor ESR Raptor


----------



## El Comy (Abr 13, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> El PDF esta a escala y en espejo para usar el método de la plancha.


Muchas gracias hermano...


----------



## analogico (Abr 14, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Disculpen, debí limpiar bien la placa antes de tomar la foto pero lo hice a la carrera en un momento que pude ir a la casa, jajajaja
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280500
> 
> ...


y ese pcb 


en uno de los videos que publicaron debe estar el enlace al zip
con el diseño del pcb y otros archivos


----------



## El Comy (Abr 15, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Conectalo en la salida - pin3 - con un electrolítico en serie de 22 µF.


Saludos para todos, les comento que hice está prueba y tengo sonido en el parlante. Esto indica que el 555 está trabajando?


analogico dijo:


> y ese pcb
> 
> 
> en uno de los videos que publicaron debe estar el enlace al zip
> ...


Ese PCB fue el que usé, solo que modifiqué el grosor de alguna pistas y rellené espacios vacíos para ahorrar un poco el ácido, jajaja


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 15, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, les comento que hice está prueba y tengo sonido en el parlante. Esto indica que el 555 está trabajando?



Si, a buscar el fallo en otro lado.

¿ Comprobaste lo que puse antes ?


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> PDF esta a escala y en espejo para usar el método de la plancha.


Si e refiere a este no lo he intentado porque no he encontrado el CI Tl084.


switchxxi dijo:


> Si, a buscar el fallo en otro lado.


Ya cambié el 1N4148 por 1N4102 pero sigue igual, me marca 0.00 cuando mido una resistencia de 1.5 ohms. Además me cuesta un poco de trabajo calibrarlo a 0.00. voy a cambiar los filtros para ver.

Este es el montaje final, jajaja.


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 16, 2022)

Buenos días a todos*. ¿E*se integra*d*o T7555P es un 555*?*


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 16, 2022)

Cardonaverges dijo:


> Buenos días a todos y ese integrao T7555p es un 555


Buen día...caso que, "una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras"


----------



## Cardonaverges (Abr 16, 2022)

Gracias hermano


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2022)

Creo que si, esta es la hoja de datos....


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 16, 2022)

Ya sabiendo que el 555 funciona (al menos oscila), mide entre el potenciómetro de ajuste con respecto al negativo de la fuente de alimentación si regula entre 0 y 5V. Si regula bien entonces no hay muchas mas opciones o es el capacitor de 100uF que esta en la linea del negativo de la punta de prueba o las puntas de prueba tienen mucha resistencia (Falso contacto entre la punta y el cable, oxidadas, mala calidad, etc) en especial esos cables con terminaciones Dupont que si bien los hay buenos, los que compre son malísimos y de seguro lo mismo para en Cuba.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 16, 2022)

Si has usado un potenciómetro de la medida anunciada en el diagrama (15K), va a ser casi imposible fijar el cero (0). Las variaciones son demasiado grandes.
Como ya fue comentado, y lo pude comprobar, un potenciometro de 1000 Ohms a 1500 Ohms,  (1 K, 1.5 K),  servirá muy bien para ese propósito.

Lo otro mencionado en el video, es fijar el multímero en función de micro Amperimetro ( 200 uA ).

Te sugiero coloques una resistencia de entre 150 k y 220 K, en paralelo con el condensador de 100 uF.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 16, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Si e refiere a este no lo he intentado porque no he encontrado el CI Tl084.
> 
> Ya cambié el 1N4148 por 1N4102 pero sigue igual, me marca 0.00 cuando mido una resistencia de 1.5 ohms. Además me cuesta un poco de trabajo calibrarlo a 0.00. voy a cambiar los filtros para ver.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280822
> ...


¿No le funciona ? OK
Haga lo siguiente :
Tome 1 resistencia de 10 ohms y pongalo como si fuera un capacitor para medis,
Ahora  calibre su instrumento hasta que se lea ese valor en el isntrumento.
Luego abra las puntas y lea nos el valor que dice su instrumento ahora. Gracias.
Asi, vamos a saber de una buena vez , por donde vienen los tiros.  😂-  Lo espero


Cardonaverges dijo:


> Gracias hermano


Es reemplazo directo, pero algunas cosas dentro son diferente, asi que, no es* lo mismo*. Es muy parecido.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Tome 1 resistencia de 10 ohms y pongalo como si fuera un capacitor para medis,


Al calibrando con la resistencia puesta y poner en 0.10 al desconectarla se muestra la lectura 0.09 y 0.10, cambia constantemente entre estos dos valores y al unir las puntas 0.12. al medir la resistencia se mantiene fijo el 0.10. todo esto en la escala de 20 volts.
Calibrando en la escala de 2 voltios al quitar la resistencia marca 0.004, al unir las puntas marca 0.33 y al medir la resistencia 0.010.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 16, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Al calibrando con la resistencia puesta y poner en 0.10 al desconectarla se muestra la lectura 0.09 y 0.10, cambia constantemente entre estos dos valores y al unir las puntas 0.12. al medir la resistencia se mantiene fijo el 0.10. todo esto en la escala de 20 volts.
> Calibrando en la escala de 2 voltios al quitar la resistencia marca 0.004, al unir las puntas marca 0.33 y al medir la resistencia 0.010.


OK, ALGO ESTA MUY MAL EN SU EQUIPO, con  puntas abiertas deberia leer algo de 30 y al cerrarlas sobre la resistencia el valor de la resistencia
La calibracion con la resistencia de 10 Ohms,  la tiene que calibrar hasta que diga 10.0 no 0,10 . Tome una foto de su equipo mientras mide porque algo hace mal o esta mal.
Si es de 5 Ohms, tiene que leer en el instrumento 5.0 y al abrir las puntas la lectura tendria que se algo de 30 Ohms o mas


Revea  el video de mi  post    #113  por favor.
El bailoteo de la medición que usted comenta, puede ser provocado por el adaptador eléctrico, ponga  una bateria de 9VDC esa debe ser la causa, cuando usted apoya la placa en la mesa, le toma señal del neutro, con bateria no le va a pasar.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 16, 2022)

Una mejora que se le puede hacer al raptor es agregar una resistencia (RX en la imagen) en serie con el potenciómetro. Dado que la tensión máxima que puede haber en la punta positiva del multímetro es de 600-700mV (En realidad es menor porque es una señal cuadrada) el potenciómetro de ajuste queda casi siempre muy cerca de su comienzo pudiendo dificultar la puesta a cero.

La resistencia agregada mueve el punto de cero un poco más al centro del potenciómetro. El valor de RX dependerá del valor del potenciómetro.

La cuenta sería:

RX = 7.33 * Valor del potenciómetro.

Esos nos deja el potenciómetro en el rango de 0v - 0.6V. Siendo que el ciclo es de aproximadamente 60% el cero termina quedando en unos 360mV que viene a ser casi la mitad del potenciómetro.

Por ejemplo, para el caso del potenciómetro de 15K la resistencia en serie sería de 110k.

Todo esto son valores aproximados por las tolerancias de los componentes. Igualmente el valor no es crítico.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2022)

Saludos para todos, llevo rato tratando de subir una foto y no lo logro. Cambié la r variable por una de 2k. Poniendo la resistencia de 10 ohms, en la escala de 2 volts logré calibrar el equipo en la lectura 0.010. al quitar la r de 10 ohms la lectura es 0.000 y al unir las puntas 0.033. Estamos mejorando?
Hice estás mediciones además:
400 volt 1.8 uf = 0.053
35 volt 1000 uf= 0.033
400 volt 3.3 uf= 0.055
10 volt 1000 uf=0.033
35 volt 220 uf=0.033
Estos son filtros reciclados que medí pero no estoy seguro de que estén buenos.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 16, 2022)

Recuerda que, el cero se debe lograr con las puntas en corto.
 Si pones una R de 10 Ohms, eso es lo que debería indicar el medidor. Ahora, con una escala menor debería indicar la medida más alta. Solo que para leer la ESR de un capacitor, la escala total no debería ser mayor de 3 Ohms.
Prueba a colocar el multímetro en escala de micro-Amperios (200 uA), a ver si mejora la lectura y la resolución con la función amperimétrica.

Las lecturas que obtuviste no se ven muy reales, en general, debería estar por debajo de 2 Ohmios, quizás por debajo de 1 Ohm, en algunos casos, pero centésimas de Ohm y condensadores viejos... dudoso.

Buscate resistencias de 1,0; 1,5; 1,8: 2,2 Ohms, incluso algunas fraccionarias: 0,33; 0,47; 0,15; etc. 
Esto para tratar de calibrar y obtener una escala más real y ajustada a una R verdadera.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 16, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> La cuenta sería:
> 
> RX = 7.33 * Valor del potenciómetro


Les comento que hice esto, la variable que puse es de 2k y la resistencia en serie la puse de 15 k y efectivamente logro calibrar mejor incluso en la escala de 200m.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 16, 2022)

Ya que lo mas probable es que los componentes sean reciclados, ¿ Que diodo has usado ? ¿  No habrás puesto uno Schottky ?


----------



## analogico (Abr 16, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, llevo rato tratando de subir una foto y no lo logro. Cambié la r variable por una de 2k. Poniendo la resistencia de 10 ohms, en la escala de 2 volts logré calibrar el equipo en la lectura 0.010. al quitar la r de 10 ohms la lectura es 0.000 y al unir las puntas 0.033. Estamos mejorando?
> Hice estás mediciones además:
> 400 volt 1.8 uf = 0.053
> 35 volt 1000 uf= 0.033
> ...



 Según el manual se usa la escala de 20 Volt y 1 Ohm es 0,01 Volt y 10 Ohms son 0,10 Volt.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 17, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, llevo rato tratando de subir una foto y no lo logro. Cambié la r variable por una de 2k. Poniendo la resistencia de 10 ohms, en la escala de 2 volts logré calibrar el equipo en la lectura 0.010. al quitar la r de 10 ohms la lectura es 0.000 y al unir las puntas 0.033. Estamos mejorando?
> Hice estás mediciones además:
> 400 volt 1.8 uf = 0.053
> 35 volt 1000 uf= 0.033
> ...


Ya me empieza a gustar, ahora que encontró el umbral  de trabajo, vaya acomodándolo a su necesidad  haga que el instrumento mida lo que usted necesita, jugando con los valores de las resistencias. Esto se llama ingeniería inversa 🤣

400 volt 1.8 uf = 0.053   <--  (los capacitores de bajo valor, suelen medir asi aunque esten buenos )
35 volt 1000 uf= 0.033   <-- ( esto  equivale a un cero pero corrido de escala, deberia decir 0 el de la derecha )
400 volt 3.3 uf= 0.055
10 volt 1000 uf=0.033
35 volt 220 uf=0.033
A esta altura del partido quiero que busque la FRECUENCIA a la que esta trabajando su 7555 trate de leerla si puede con algun capacímetro
La frecuencia ideal deberia andar por 100khz y no se si ese 7555 es capaz de reproducirla, porque por ahi, esta oscilando en algun armónico menor y ese podría ser todo el problema.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> A esta altura del partido quiero que busque la FRECUENCIA a la que esta trabajando su 7555


Esta frecuencia la mido en las puntas que van al multímetro o en las puntas de prueba? Le pregunto porque creo saber quién tiene un equipo que mide frecuencia porque lo escuché hablar de los 15 hz de un TV, los había medido y estaban presentes.


analogico dijo:


> según el manual se usa la escala de 20 Volt
> y 1 Ohmio es 0,01 Volt


En esta escala mido la resistencia de 10 (marrón, negro, negro, oro) ohms y me marca 0.00. esto calibrando a 0.00 con las puntas de prueba unidas.


switchxxi dijo:


> Que diodo has usado ?


Usé el 1N4002, lo cambio por 1N4007?


switchxxi dijo:


> mide entre el potenciómetro de ajuste con respecto al negativo de la fuente de alimentación si regula entre 0 y 5V.


Me mide desde 0.00 hasta 0.50 solamente.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 17, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Usé el 1N4002, lo cambio por 1N4007?



Preguntaba porque es esta foto se ve un diodo de cristal, el 1N4002 es de plástico negro y si, el 1N4002 sirve perfectamente.



El Comy dijo:


> Me mide desde 0.00 hasta 0.50 solamente.



Si, el potenciómetro esta andando bien si le agregaste la resistencia.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 17, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Esta frecuencia la mido en las puntas que van al multímetro o en las puntas de prueba? Le pregunto porque creo saber quién tiene un equipo que mide frecuencia porque lo escuché hablar de los 15 hz de un TV, los había medido y estaban presentes.
> 
> En esta escala mido la resistencia de 10 (marrón, negro, negro, oro) ohms y me marca 0.00. esto calibrando a 0.00 con las puntas de prueba unidas.
> 
> ...


No hace falta que mida mas de 50, porque lo que  mida 30 ya está mal.
Este instrumento se hace para medir principalmente, aunque no solamente, unos capacitores electrolíticos de fuente principales para alto rendimiento , en particular unos que tienen un factor LOW ESR importante y que son, bastante mas caros que los capacitores promedio.
A 100k herzt , el alambre o terminal normal del condensador ya  toma valores de resistencia interesantes, por eso en transmisión se usan los terminales al raz.
+


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> se ve un diodo de cristal,


Ese era un 1N4148 pero ya lo cambié por el que le comenté.


----------



## analogico (Abr 17, 2022)

y ese condensador de poliester
 esta bien?. 
 por que parece que dice 100

el código que debe tener es 104


----------



## mcrven (Abr 17, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> y ese condensador de poliester
> esta bien?.
> por que parece que dice 100
> 
> el código que debe tener es 104



Esa marca es por 100 V.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 17, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Ese era un 1N4148 pero ya lo cambié por el que le comenté.


¿ podrias pasar me la *lista de materiales *que tienes puesto en tu placa?  la que no funciona, segun tu.
Así la ensayo aquí en mi casa.
Pero *no lo que dice el papel,* sino los valores que estan* en la placa* OJO
Algo me dice que la frecuencia que estas usando, es muy baja.
Aparentemente la tienes en 3000 hrz y deberia andar a no menos de 50 mil


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 17, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Aparentemente la tienes en 3000 hrz y deberia andar a no menos de 50 mil



La frecuencia de trabajo del ESR raptor es de aproximadamente 1.8Khz, con esa frecuencia trabaja bien.

Yo encontré un 7555 entre los ICs que tenia y este trabaja diferente al 555 común que use. El 555 común tiene una salida con un ciclo de trabajo del 70% aproximadamente y con ese valor anda bien. El 7555 trabaja con un ciclo de 50% y el valor medido con las resistencias de 1 y 12 Ohms no me miden tan bien como con el 555 común, ademas de trabajar a 2.8Khz pero no creo que ese sea el problema.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 17, 2022)

Entonces que tire el 7555 y ponga el que esta propuesto en el proyecto un 555 que ya parece un 666   🤣


----------



## El Comy (Abr 17, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Entonces que tire el 7555 y ponga el que esta propuesto en el proyecto un 555 que ya parece un 666   🤣


Por mucho que he buscado no lo encuentro, solo encontré uno que creo es igual pero es un SMD 🤔🤔😞😞😞.


----------



## analogico (Abr 18, 2022)

como esta conectado C3?
parece que esta al revés


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> como esta conectado C3?
> parece que esta al revés


----------



## mcrven (Abr 18, 2022)

Despues de todo lo que he probado, experimentado, leido y visto en videos sobre el ESR RAPTOR; pensando en consolidar uno para mi uso, ya me he decidido a dejarlo de lado y construir nuevamente el modelo repetido n veces en posts anteriores y en la red (Nueova Elettronica #212, pag. 140).


----------



## analogico (Abr 18, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 280913



ahi esta,  C3  el negativo parece que esta  hacia arriba, cuando en el dibujo esta hacia abajo


----------



## unmonje (Abr 18, 2022)

Capaz que hay que dar vuelta el condensador C3 si está al reves y agregar  un capcitor  de 1 uf en la pata 5 a masa  '¿no ? 🤣
...y probar de nuevo.
Yo preferiría uno* no polarizado * o 2 de 220 uf , en serie enfrentados por el positivo, asi no caemos de nuevo en otro error. 

Como nos hace trabajar este muchacho dis_traido !!  🤣


----------



## unmonje (Abr 18, 2022)

Detalle para los que no saben :
Un capacitor electrolítico polarizado, tiene muy diferente* impedancia*, si se los mide al derecho, que al revés.
En este caso, no paso nada, porque la corriente era insignificante, pero a 220VCA  te pegas un suuuuuusto !!!! 


El chiste típico de la secundaria, era poner 2200 micros-16 volt, conectado  al secundario de la ficha del velador !!!   Me contaron
Que suerte que nunca voy a trabajar en FEDEX, ni extrañar a WILSON


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Capaz que hay que dar vuelta el condensador C3 si está al reves y agregar  un capcitor  de 1 uf en la pata 5 a masa  '¿no ? 🤣
> ...y probar de nuevo.
> Yo preferiría uno* no polarizado * o 2 de 220 uf , en serie enfrentados por el positivo, asi no caemos de nuevo en otro error.
> 
> ...


Les ofrezco mil disculpas 😊, tal vez el primer montaje tenía ese error pero ese filtro lo cambié y creo que en el que emos estado trabajando últimamente está bien.

Lo que si me preocupa es la resistencia que está del pin 7 a VDC, la tengo de 1 k y creo que para lograr lo kHz necesarios debe ser de 10k. Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 18, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Lo que si me preocupa es la resistencia que está del pin 7 a VDC, la tengo de 1 k y creo que para lograr lo kHz necesarios debe ser de 10k. Estoy en lo cierto?



Esa resistencia no modifica la frecuencia de trabajo *en este circuito*. Solo esta como "pull up" ya que el pin 7 es de colector abierto.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 18, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Esa resistencia no modifica la frecuencia de trabajo *en este circuito*. Solo esta como "pull up" ya que el pin 7 es de colector abierto.



Lo decía por esto que vi en uno de los vídeos que me recomendaron, pero creo son circuitos muy distintos. 😁


----------



## unmonje (Abr 18, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 280985
> Lo decía por esto que vi en uno de los vídeos que me recomendaron, pero creo son circuitos muy distintos. 😁


Cuando se usa la pata 7 para descargar el capacitor, la ecuación para la frecuencia, es otra que cuando no se usa.
--> ver esto
Aprenda a usar el 555 a fondo con esa página.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 20, 2022)

Analizando los circuitos del ESR RAPTOR y el ESR METER de Nuova Elettronica 212 ( pg. 104 ), he notado diferencias sustanciales en lo que se refiere al método de lectura de la ESR del capacitor bajo análisis.
El Raptor utiliza un condensador electrolítico de 100 uF como  punto cero de la escala ( Puntas de Prueba en corto). En ese momento, actúa la ESR de C3 y es la carga que queda en paralelo al instrumento ( micro-Amperímetro ). Si la ESR de C3 se altera, cambiará la medida de la ESR del capacitor bajo prueba y se deberá reajustar el punto cero ( 0 ) del instrumento.
Por otro lado, se puede notar que la medida resultante no puede ser referida a la magnitud Ohms, puesto que no es tomada con referencia a una resistencia real. De echo, cuando se refieren a la ESR de un capacitor de 100 uF = 0,056... nadie puede asumir la responsabilidad de asegurar que esos 0,056 son Ohms.

El ESR METER N.E. 212, funciona comparando la ESR del capacitor, contra una Resistencia Real ( Rama del puente de Wheatstone ). La medida reflejada por este instrumento "SÍ" se puede asegurar que refleja Ohms, ya que, si colocamos en las puntas de prueba un Resistor, ej.: de 2,7 Ohms, este se reflejará sobre una escala ajustada en un punto específico, que indicará simpre ese mismo valor, si es alcanzado.
Pero, con certeza podemos afirmar que, un valor leido con este instrumento, podemos calificarlo como Ohms.

Para medir valores de resistencia expresados en miliOhms, usando tensión D.C., se requiere someter el componente a corrientes elevadas y someter la muestra a esas corrientes por tiempos muy breves, pues de otro moda se corre el riesgo de sobrecalentar los componentes medidos y con ello se alteraría el valor leido.
Medidas con corrientes alternada y de frecuencia elevada, laas resistencias no requieren ser sometidas a corrientes elevadas, no corren riesgo de calentamiento y, las magnitudes leidas serán más precisas, en especial para los valores menores de un Ohm.

 Agregado al lector de ESR de este instrumento, se ha implementado un indicador de CERO ( 0,000 Ohms ), constituido por un comparador o báscula que muy bien ajustado, reacciona ante un Corto Circuito Real de una forma muy certera. Se ha usado con éxito en la detección de pistas conductoras de PCBs, indicando sus recorridos reales de forma muy precisa y sin dejar dudas.

Les animo pues... a construirse uno de estos y a disfrutar de un instrumento desarrolado con acierto. Solo es un poco más laborioso de ensamblar, pero el esfurzo valdrá á pena con mucho.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 22, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> El ESR METER N.E. 212, funciona comparando la ESR del capacitor, contra una Resistencia Real ( Rama del puente de Wheatstone ).


¿Para este proyecto puedo usar el LM324?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 22, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Para este proyecto puedo usar el LM324?



Dicen que Sí se puede ya que son pin a pin compatibles.

Instala una base y, en todo caso, lo cambias.

No tengo idea qué se puede esperar del LM324, no lo he probado con él y, el TL084, tiene entradas FET.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 23, 2022)

Acá dejo el ESR raptor pero echo con transistores. Jugando con el circuito parece que lo que importa es el ciclo de trabajo mas que la frecuencia.

Con los valores puestos la frecuencia de trabajo es de unos 42Khz con un ciclo del 65%. La medición es igual al raptor, cortocircuitar las puntas, poner a cero el voltímetro y medir donde 10mV representa 1 Ohm.

La alimentación es de 5V... se puede poner un 7805 al igual que en el raptor.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 24, 2022)

Encontré la localización de los componentes del medidor que hizo Mario Sacco cuyo circuito puse acá (#112).


----------



## El Comy (Abr 24, 2022)

Saludos para todos...
Les cuento que poniendo el multímetro en la menor escala de DC (200m) logré obtener lecturas muy cercanas y en algunos casos iguales a las que muestra la tabla de valores para los distintos capacitores en dependencia de sus voltajes.
La mayor dificultad la tengo a lo hora de calibrar a 00.0 en esta escala, jajaja. Otro detalle es que al medir dos filtros de un cargador de celular dañado me miden 29.4 cuando son de 10 uf a 400 volts. Estaría dentro del rango la lectura?


----------



## unmonje (Abr 24, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> Les cuento que poniendo el multímetro en la menor escala de DC (200m) logré obtener lecturas muy cercanas y en algunos casos iguales a las que muestra la tabla de valores para los distintos capacitores en dependencia de sus voltajes.
> La mayor dificultad la tengo a lo hora de calibrar a 00.0 en esta escala, jajaja. Otro detalle es que al medir dos filtros de un cargador de celular dañado me miden 29.4 cuando son de 10 uf a 400 volts. Estaría dentro del rango la lectura?


Trate usted  de conseguir un potenciómetro de 10 vueltas.
Sé que no es fácil en su caso, pero una alternativa podría ser usar un *Vernier, *es decir, 2 potes en serie a saber :


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2022)

Les dejo este video, con un circuito muy sencillo y muy bien explicado:


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 15, 2022)

Este tema de la ESR es realmente muy confuso. Hace poco vi un proyecto de medidor de ESR de
la revista Elektor y ahí un capacitor de 100uf bueno tiene una ESR de 11 ohms, pero en los
otros medidores un capacitor igual mide miliohms si esta bueno. 

Ahora no entiendo cual de los dos es el que dice la verdad. Busco pero no encuentro una tabla
con los valores reales de ESR ... alguien sabe o tiene una tabla como esa? Gracias.

Dejo el PDF del medidor de ESR de Elektor por si alguien le quiere dar un vistazo.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 15, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Este tema de la ESR es realmente muy confuso. Hace poco vi un proyecto de medidor de ESR de
> la revista Elektor y ahí un capacitor de 100uf bueno tiene una ESR de 11 ohms, pero en los
> otros medidores un capacitor igual mide miliohms si esta bueno.
> 
> ...


Esto de lo que usted se queja , ya se ha aclarado hasta el cansancio. 
Si quiere entender el asunto, deje de lado el instrumento y TRATE primero, de entender su principio de funcionamiento "filosófico" y su interpretación. 
Este no es un instrumento fácil para principiantes a pesar de su sencillez. Tampoco espere valores precisos de estos instrumentos porque, está basado en algunas especulaciones técnicas, pero una vez que se tiene en claro, en instrumento es muy útil para ciertops usos puntuales.
Incluso existen dos enfoque diferentes para el mismo objetivo. Así que tómelo con paciencia. Su utilidad mas que nada es para capacitores superiores a 10 uf.


----------



## Cardonaverges (Jun 15, 2022)

Buenas noche yo hice el que subieron aquí con una 555 y me trabaja súper bien


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Este tema de la ESR es realmente muy confuso. Hace poco vi un proyecto de medidor de ESR de
> la revista Elektor y ahí un capacitor de 100uf bueno tiene una ESR de 11 ohms, pero en los
> otros medidores un capacitor igual mide miliohms si esta bueno.
> 
> ...



1.- Abas lecturas pueden ser verdaderas. Usted menciona un "capacitor igual"... ¿Igual a qué? Esa comparación solo sería válida si se tomase la lectura del "mismo capacitor" en dos instrumentos distintos.
Ningún capacitor es igual a otro, por lo tanto, aún si se midiera una cantidad importante de componentes, de la misma marca, capacidad y especificaciones, cada lectura resultaría ser distinta. Sería dentro de un rango muy pequeño de diferencias, pero sí, distintas unas de otras.
La ESR puede resultar de los diferentes métodos y materiales de contrucción empleados por los fabricantes.

2.- Aún cuando logre conseguir una tabla referencial de ESR, según capacidad de los condensadore, sería solo una consideración de quién la elabore, el instrumento con el cual haya realizado las mediciones y la cantidad de diversidades de los componentes que haya analizado.

Existe una consideración generalizada, según la cual, para circuitos que no deban manejar cargas elevadas, ni variaciones importantes de cargas ni tiempos rápidos de conmutación bajo carga, reza que una ESR no debería ser mayor a los 20 Ω.
Esta consideración es muy diferente cuando se habla de Fuentes de Poder de altas potencia, especialmente de fuentes de poder conmutadas (Switching Power Supplys - SMPSU/SMPS), en las cuales, los capacitores/condensadores son sometidos a elevadas corrientes tanto de carga como de descarga y a cantidades elevadas de ciclos por segundo (>50.000 c/s). Para el uso en estos dispositivos, la consideración indica que la ESR de estos capacitores debe estar en el órden desde los  mΩ, hasta no más de 2,00 Ω.

Todo lo que se encuentre dentro de esos rangos y, según el uso previsto estará bién.

El circuito que usted nos aporta (Elektor), se ve muy bien pero, para mi gusto, es muy elaborado, bastante complejo y resultaría muy costoso, de difícil ejecución y complejo de poner a punto.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cardonaverges dijo:


> Buenas noche yo hice el que subieron aquí con una 555 y me trabaja súper bien



Bueno amigo Cardona, la verdad no sé a lo que usted se refiere cuando dice "Trabaja super bien"... A la sazón de este hilo y para no decir barbaridades, he construido dos de los medidores publicados aquí. Uno, el ESR RAPTOR; el otro, el que fue publicado en el post #154, mismo que el publicado en el video del post #163.
Funcionar funcionan, pero, de que lo hagan BIEN... eso no es correcto, amigo. De hecho su falla común y muy grave es la imposibilidad de poder diferenciar las lecturas de la condición de "Cero Ohms", lo cual nos indicaría que tenemos un condensador en corto circuito. No es que lo diga yo a motu propio, sino que es lo que muestra el mismo video del autor (post #163) cuando realiza las mediciones de diferentes condensadores y todas, sin excepción, indican un rotundo "Cero".

Por mi parte y experiencias ya había construido uno (ESR METER, sugerido en el post #1), el cual tuve en funciones durante varios años, hasta que unos amigos de lo ajeno, lo robaron de mi casa.
Las lecturas, en este istrumento, del cual contruí dos muy similares, permiten discriminar bastante bién lecturas por debajo del ohm y hasta unos 100 Ω. Pero, la más importante de las características, resultó ser el detector de "Cero" ( 0 Ω ) ya que, no deja duda alguna de esa condición. La misma característica que resultó muy útil (Para mi, desde luego.) para hacer seguimiento de pistas de circuito impreso con gran poder de discriminación.

No es un circuito complejo, no reviste gran dificultad de ejecución. Les sugiero que lo prueben.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En la actualidad me encuentro terminando uno de versión algo diferente, basado en el mismo principio, pero con un lector diferente con dos rangos en escala Lineales (0~1Ω; 0~5Ω).

Build an ESR Meter for Your Test Bench

Aquí el link de ese proyecto por si a alguno le es de interés.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 16, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Si quiere entender el asunto, deje de lado el instrumento y TRATE primero, de entender su principio de funcionamiento "filosófico" y su interpretación.


Si lo entiendo, incluso e fabricado algunos que no son nada sencillos. Mi conclusión es que cada medidor de ESR tiene su propia escala y mas
que leer la ESR, lo que en realidad mide es la XC del capacitor. Debe ser por eso que no hay medidores de ESR de marcas reconocidas ... o por lo menos yo no conozco ninguno. Gracias.


mcrven dijo:


> 1.- Abas lecturas pueden ser verdaderas. Usted menciona un "capacitor igual"


Iguales en capacidad y ESR. Digo que debería medir igual o muy similar en cada instrumento aunque sean diferentes.


mcrven dijo:


> El circuito que usted nos aporta (Elektor), se ve muy bien pero, para mi gusto, es muy elaborado, bastante complejo y resultaría muy costoso, de difícil ejecución y complejo de poner a punto.


Si, es un diseño bastante malo. Estoy probando otro diseño que funciona por pulso y hace lo mismo que el de elektor pero con muy pocos 
componentes. Un capacitor de 100uf mide 10 ohm igual que en el de elektor, pero no encuentro una tabla con la cual comparar si mide bien 
todos los capacitores. Dejo 2 capturas de este medidor por pulso, en la primera pruebo una resistencia de 2.2 ohm y en la otra se prueba un
capacitor de 100uf. Gracias.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 16, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Si lo entiendo, incluso e fabricado algunos que no son nada sencillos. Mi conclusión es que cada medidor de ESR tiene su propia escala y mas
> que leer la ESR, lo que en realidad mide es la XC del capacitor. Debe ser por eso que no hay medidores de ESR de marcas reconocidas ... o por lo menos yo no conozco ninguno. Gracias.
> 
> Iguales en capacidad y ESR. Digo que debería medir igual o muy similar en cada instrumento aunque sean diferentes.
> ...


Para usos generales, tampoco es necesaria tanta presición, considerando que ya no se repara casi nada y todo tiende a desaparecer como tal.   Para mi es un instrumento de uso empírico.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 16, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Para usos generales, tampoco es necesaria tanta precisión, considerando que ya no se repara casi nada y todo tiende a desaparecer como tal.   Para mi es un instrumento de uso empírico.



Si, creo que solo hemos construido probadores de capacitores pero no un verdadero medidor de ESR. Ese diseño de Elektor aunque aparatoso y descomunal parece que si mide la ESR real de un capacitor, y es lo que me gustaría hacer pero la información que hay es muy vaga al respecto.
Seguiré investigando. Gracias.


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 17, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Mi conclusión es que cada medidor de ESR tiene su propia escala y mas que leer la ESR, lo que en realidad mide es la XC del capacitor. Debe ser por eso que no hay medidores de ESR de marcas reconocidas ... o por lo menos yo no conozco ninguno.



Hay muchos medidores de marcas conocidas que miden, entre otras cosas la ESR, se llaman medidores LCR. Son equipos complejos que miden muchos parámetros que posee el capacitor.

Acá un muy buen video de como funcionan:







Un profesor mio dijo: En electrónica la medición se sustenta en 3 pilares:

1. Hay que tener el equipo adecuado para hacer las mediciones.
2. Hay que saber como usar ese equipo junto con sus virtudes y defectos.
3. Hay que contar con la información adecuada.

De nada sirve tener el equipo mas caro del mundo si no se saber usar y aun teniéndolo y sabiéndolo usar de nada sirve si no se cuenta con los parámetros que debe tener lo que se quiere medir cosa que indica el fabricante.

Muchos de los capacitores que nos encontraremos son marca que no conoce ni la madre del fabricante por lo que de nada sirve saber con certeza si mide 1.1 Ohms o 1.2 Ohms. Por eso, los medidores sin marca o los que armamos son mas equipos por comparación y "esa tabla" se encuentra en la experiencia.

Un capacitor de 10uF ¿ Que ESR tiene que tener ? si es de marca las hojas de datos lo dicen sino se compra uno nuevo y se mide y por comparación se puede ir descartando o incluso midiendo y comparando con otros que pueda tener esa placa. A medida que se va midiendo y reparando se va a haciendo una tabla, luego de un tiempo uno sabrá distinguir entre un capacitor con una ESR buena de una mala.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Mi conclusión es que cada medidor de ESR tiene su propia escala y mas que leer la ESR, *lo que en realidad mide es la XC del capacitor*. Debe ser por eso que no hay medidores de ESR de marcas reconocidas ... o por lo menos yo no conozco ninguno. Gracias.



Vamos a sacar unas cuentas Gerson:

XC = 1/(2πfc). Para un condensador de 100µF, la XC resultante es = 0.016Ω, a la f pseudo-estándar de 100 kHz.

De todos los condensadores que he medido con medidor de ESR, esta ha resultado estar entre 0,2 y 0,4 Ω, claro está que en componentes de muy buena calidad. Esto ha permitido determinar que NO SE TRATA de la XC del componente, unicamente y que, a grosso modo, podría tratarse de la ESR + la XC del mismo.

Recuerdo que, para compensar el efecto de componentes resistivas, tanto en paralelo como en serie; los puentes para medir capacidad, traían instalados dos potenciómetros adicionales (No recuerdo el nombre que la daban a esa funciones), que se utilizaban para anular el factor resistivo en los condensadores que presentaban fugas (Resistencia distribuida en paralelo), de este puedo dar fe, pues los utilicé un par de veces, a lo largo de mi historial electrónico.

El circuito que muestras en el post #168, aún siendo de menor complejidad constructiva; el concepto, costo de los materiales y pesta a punto del instrumento; formarían una barrera infranqueable para muchos colegas con poca experiencia constructiva. Por otro lado y, mirando la parte práctica del asunto, este tipo de instrumentos debe resultar una ayuda para el técnico y debe pensarse más bién en funcionalidad, facilidad de uso y prestaciones; más que en precisión y respuestas exotéricas. Siempre recordando que la ESR no es algo que debe responder a precisiones.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 17, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Hay muchos medidores de marcas conocidas que miden, entre otras cosas la ESR, se llaman medidores LCR


Si, pero usan diferentes frecuencias para medir los capacitores y entonces volvemos al punto inicial ... que miden cualquier cosa.


mcrven dijo:


> XC = 1/(2πfc). Para un condensador de 100µF, la XC resultante es = 0.016Ω, a la f pseudo-estándar de 100 kHz.


Con esto me das la razón, es un *pseudo estandar* de 100khz. 

Conclusión: No hay un estándar para medir capacitores.

Este es el ultimo que hice. El autor del proyecto parece que sabe lo que hace.


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 17, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Si, pero usan diferentes frecuencias para medir los capacitores y entonces volvemos al punto inicial ... que miden cualquier cosa.



No miden cualquier cosa, de echo permiten medir en diferentes frecuencias "estándar", no todos los capacitores conviene medirlos de la misma forma. Ademas y nuevamente, el fabricante te da los parámetros con los que el midió y el rango de ESR que es aceptable. Si el fabricante dice que lo midió a 1Mhz y tu medidor solo mide a 100Khz entonces si medirás cualquier cosa.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 17, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> No miden cualquier cosa, de echo permiten medir en diferentes frecuencias "estándar", no todos los capacitores conviene medirlos de la misma forma. Ademas y nuevamente, el fabricante te da los parámetros con los que el midió y el rango de ESR que es aceptable. Si el fabricante dice que lo midió a 1Mhz y tu medidor solo mide a 100Khz entonces si medirás cualquier cosa.


Volvemos a lo mismo. Si los capacitores no conviene medirlos de la misma forma, entonces medirán cualquier cosa. 🤣


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 17, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Volvemos a lo mismo. Si los capacitores no conviene medirlos de la misma forma, entonces medirán cualquier cosa. 🤣



Con un medidor de los simples si, pero y nuevamente, una vez se sabe la medida de un capacitor bueno se puede evaluar por comparación. Por ejemplo, si la fuente tiene 3 tensiones, se filtra con el mismo valor de capacitor y al medir dos dan 1 Ohm y el restante 12 Ohms no importa si se esta midiendo con 1, 10, 100 Khz o 1Mhz ya se puede sospechar del ultimo capacitor. Luego de varias placas ni siquiera habrá que comparar con otros capacitores, se compara con el valor que hay en la cabeza.

Por eso dije que hay que conocer las limitaciones de un instrumento para poder usarlo. Si en cambio se necesita medir en un laboratorio de metrología pues ya el instrumento costara mas de 5 cifras "verdes" y ya vendrá calibrado con un listado de mediciones y que resultado dio el instrumento pero ya no estamos hablando de un instrumento para simples reparaciones de dispositivos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 17, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> pues ya el instrumento costara mas de 5 cifras "verdes" y ya vendrá calibrado con un listado de mediciones


Te entiendo, pero le aseguro que ese equipo de 5 cifras verdes medirá distinto a otro equipo de 5 cifras verdes. Al parecer la metrología no es
una ciencia exacta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2022)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Al parecer la metrología no es
> una ciencia exacta.


Algo simple como para empezar:


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiyp8Kj3rX4AhVDkZUCHaS2A68QFnoECCcQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.famaf.unc.edu.ar%2F~oaf%2Fcapacitacion%2Fcuadernillos_entrenamiento%2Fcuadernillo_teoria_de_errores.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3wK56WqkwnUfYpV5J4yqnS


----------

